# IWM Duxford Airshow 2013



## rochie (Sep 10, 2013)

ok as most know Terry and I attended the Airshow at the IWM Duxford on sunday.

we had a great weekend despite the interesting weather as will be seen in some of my pictures !

i took approx 650 pictures with Terry taking three times as many, the rapidly changing light conditions caused my little fuji to struggle occasionally.

so here goes.

VC-10 tail







Sally B














































Dutch B-25


----------



## ozhawk40 (Sep 10, 2013)

Great photos Karl, but you are short by 628 photos. Keep going. Keep Going. 8)


----------



## rochie (Sep 10, 2013)

ozhawk40 said:


> Great photos Karl, but you are short by 628 photos. Keep going.


ok my friend, here's the Wildcat


----------



## rochie (Sep 10, 2013)

Bearcat


----------



## Airframes (Sep 10, 2013)

Great stuff Red Two !
As Karl said, we had a great time over the weekend at Duxford, despite a somewhat 'thin' line up for this year's two-day, September show, and despite rapidly changing weather conditions. We arrived at a camp site about four miles away by road, opposite the former Duxford satellite airfield at Fowlmere, still active and once the home of the 339th FG's Mustangs, on Saturday, getting to DX on Sunday, just as the gates opened.
This allowed us a prime spot in the Disabled car park, right on the flight line and, as the crowds weren't too bad, we were able to get some early morning shots, do the 'Flight Line Walk', and grab a front row position in a neat little enclosure reserved for wheelchair users and their servants ... er.. I mean 'Carers' !
We had hoped to meet up with Gary (Geedee) and his missus, but unfortunately he wasn't able to make it. (Never mind Gary, we made sure we drank your share of the beer !) 
I was using two cameras, the excellent little Fuji bridge camera, same as Karl's, and the Nikon DSLR with 55-300mm zoom, and took a total of 1,900 photos !
Consequently, it's going to take some time to sort, edit and re-size them, a job which has slowed down a tad as I need to get a bigger hard drive - I've run out of free disc space!
But, I hope to get this done, and the first batch of pics posted later this week, with some from the Fuji possibly following later tonight or tomorrow.
Meanwhile, just to show the range of weather conditions, with predominantly sunny skies but two heavy rain storms, here's two shots giving an idea of the shooting conditions.


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice, guys, Keep 'em coming...


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 10, 2013)

Great stuff guys. I bet Terry has about 1850 photos of that Wildcat.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Sep 10, 2013)

**** Off! I only took about 50 of the Wil.... that thing. And it sounded like a bag of spanners !! (did a great display though).


----------



## Airframes (Sep 10, 2013)

I won't be able to post much in the way of pics until my PC hard drive is replaced, but I'm hoping this will be done and ready for use by Thursday evening.
I'm sure Karl will fill-in by posting some of his shots, but meanwhile, here's a few showing the early morning roll-out shots, and a couple of 'arty farty' things.
The aircraft are one of the Duxford-based Hurricanes, the lovely little Nieuport, and the Royal Netherlands Historic Flight B-25 Mitchell, one of only two B-25's currently airworthy in Europe. The final shot shows the view from our location at around noon, just as the 'Flight Line Walk' was about to close.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2013)

Excellent shots guys!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 10, 2013)

Excellent stuff fellas. Duxford is on my bucket list as early as 2015 for the 75th anniversary of BoB. Any scuttlebutt yet about what they are planning for two years hence?

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Sep 10, 2013)

Haven't heard anything specific yet Jeff, but judging by the 70th anniversary show, I think it will be something special, as will 'Flying Legends' that year. 
Gary (Geedee) will possibly know more nearer the time, as he's a member of the 'Friends'.
Let us know when you know your arrangements for the visit, and we can see if we can get a few UK forum members together. If you've never been to DX before, I think you'll enjoy it, and it's well worth having the time to re-visit after any air show (or immediately before), in order to see the museum hangars, and the American museum, as well as the 'live' stuff always buzzing around. There isn't really time to see all this during a show, and it really needs at least two days to see the museum properly, no matter how many times a person has been before.
I posted a thread on Duxford, as a pictorial tour, about four years ago, if you want to get a 'taste' of the museum and the working hangars.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 10, 2013)

Don't think it was that long ago Terry as it was after I visited there in 2010. Anyway, I'm enjoying your and Karl's sampling of the weekend's events and look forward to seeing lots more.

As for me, I'd like to come back there and do the Legends show at some point not too far down the road and would love to meet up with a bunch of you blokes.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 11, 2013)

You're right Andy, it was 2011, after my visit in May that year. Senility rules !
There's a possibility I might do 'Legends' next year, but need to check budgets, as I'm planning a trip, by road, to the Czech Republic the following month. But, I'll probably go to the September show on the way back !


----------



## rochie (Sep 11, 2013)

Harvards.
















Tiger Moths


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 11, 2013)

Real nice shots guys!


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice pics. That Wildcat's only missing an X!


----------



## rochie (Sep 11, 2013)

thanks chaps, on with the show !

Bouchon


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2013)

Great shots Karl!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 11, 2013)

I agree with that. Looks like an umbrella was a handy accessory for that weekend, both for sun and rain!


----------



## Alex . (Sep 12, 2013)

Cool photos! I wanted to visit but got stuck on an afternoon shift. Ah well, maybe next year


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 12, 2013)

Great shots Karl, I love the fact that they chose to do that Buchon up in its _Battle of Britain_ movie colours!


----------



## rochie (Sep 13, 2013)

many thanks guys

Hurricane


----------



## rochie (Sep 13, 2013)

Tucano


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice shots Karl!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 14, 2013)

Echo that.


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 14, 2013)

I never really realized how little dihedral the Hurricane wing had.


----------



## rochie (Sep 14, 2013)

i know Glenn, thought my first Hurricane kit was wrong a first !

DH-89 Dominie


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2013)

Good shots there Karl. When we next get together, we'll check out your camera, as some of the same shots I took on the same type of camera have a different colour balance, tone and contrast. I know you mentioned at the time that you were having some strange effects.
I got my computer back today, with a 320 Gb hard drive and a load of other up-dates, plus an 80Gb external drive, so I can now load the 1,698 (7 Gb !!) pics from the Nikon, and edit these and the 196 pics from the Fuji. I hope to get some posted later tonight.


----------



## rochie (Sep 14, 2013)

ok mate will do, probably something i have changed, might try and reset it to factory conditions and see what that does


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2013)

Good idea mate. At the show, some of the shots on the camera monitor screen looked strange, especially those almost B&W shots you showed me. It did well with those shots of the Tucano though, even if they are cropped from the center. On some of those darker shots, you can use the Gamma setting in Irfanview to bring them out, and alter contrast and saturation if needed.


----------



## rochie (Sep 14, 2013)

the Tucano shots are cropped but yes the little Fuji does ok 

an example of what i'm talking about the below pics were taken seconds apart from exactly the same spot without adjusting the camera settings ?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2013)

Looks like a metering delay for whatever reason. Put it back to factory settings, and try using either 'Auto' or 'N', it should sort it. Maybe use the first 'Sports' setting for action shots. 
I was shooting on 'N' (Normal or natural lighting), on single shot right through, although most of the shots on the Fuji were static or ground shots. I did get a few airborne shots too, mainly of the 'Reds' I think, and they seem to be fine.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2013)

Great shots Karl!


----------



## rochie (Sep 15, 2013)

thanks Hugh.

french built T-29 "Fennec"































T-33


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 15, 2013)

Keep them coming Karl. I see what you mean with that Spitfire shot. Very strange but it will make a great shot if the colours can be corrected.


----------



## rochie (Sep 15, 2013)

thanks Andy.

speaking of Spitfires


----------



## rochie (Sep 15, 2013)

more spitfires !


----------



## Airframes (Sep 15, 2013)

I think there's definitely something strange happening with your camera Karl. Here's one of the Fennec's taken with my Fuji.
I'm still in the process of re-sizing my pics, but hope to post some later.


----------



## rochie (Sep 15, 2013)

Airframes said:


> I think there's definitely something strange happening with your camera Karl. Here's one of the Fennec's taken with my Fuji.
> I'm still in the process of re-sizing my pics, but hope to post some later.


probably the knob...........who's holding it !

more Spitfires


----------



## Airframes (Sep 15, 2013)

More nice stuff there Karl, and certainly showing the dramatic changes in the skyscape. 
Been going through my Nikon shots (bl**dy long job!!), and that darned focus problem is a pain - what would have been some cracking shots are out of focus! I must experiment more with the various options for focus settings and programmes. 
Why Nikon couldn't keep things simple, or move the manual focus ring on their lenses to a more ergonomically 'friendly' position, I don't know!
Should have a few pics up later - I hope !


----------



## s1chris (Sep 15, 2013)

Great pictures. I like some of the photographs that didn't take as planned. I think the lack of brightness gives them a bit if a period look. 

I'm of back to Duxford in a few weeks to finally get a look around the inside of Sally B before she gets taken off display for winter maintenance. 

Cheers Chris


----------



## Airframes (Sep 15, 2013)

Hoping to be back at DX on Monday, 30th September, after the Bottisham Museum Open Day, after meeting up with Gary (Geedee) and his P-51 cockpit.
Anyway, I've finally managed to make a start on sorting the photos, but there's a heck of a long way to go yet!
So, as Karl has posted a good selection of the ground stuff, I'll start off with some of the day's early aerial activity, with the arrival of the RAF Tucano display aircraft, and the reserve ship. I'll post a mix of aerial and ground activity as the thread progresses.
But first, a couple of shots of the camp site we used, opposite the airfield at Fowlmere, just down the road from DX. Anyone looking for a good camp/caravan site when visiting the Museum or air shows, this is the one. It's run by a very friendly and helpful, former RAF SAR chap, and there's a 'Social Club' just across the road ! 
First pic shows Karl preparing to do his Chef thing, second pic a general view. As we were erecting the tent on Saturday, two 'vics' of three Spitfires roared over the trees at the left.
The aerial sequence shows the 'run and break', and stream landing of the Tucanos. (apologies for the 'spots' in some of the pics - it seems I have some tiny moisture spots on the screen in the Nikon!)
Just noticed - I cropped the fourth Tucano shot wrongly on the left side. B*gg*r !


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2013)

Great shots guys!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks Hugh. 
I should have a fairly comprehensive B-25 sequence posted tomorrow, but meanwhile, here are some shots of a particularly 'nice' moment during the show.
This elderly gentleman was interviewed by the show's commentator, and gave some fascinating details on flying first, the B-25 Mitchell, and then the B-24 Liberator, in the RAF during WW2. He'd already been to see the B-24 in the American Museum, but hadn't seen or been near a Mitchell in 70 years. As a surprise, the crew of the Royal Netherlands Historic Flight, took him out to their aircraft, when he was able to climb aboard and recall memories.
Priceless !


----------



## Alex . (Sep 15, 2013)

The Spits look great with the grey backdrop. Awesome photos guys.

I have a Fuji S2980 bridge camera, and they're definitely a decent camera for the money. And a lot easier to carry round than a bigger, more expensive SLR. Although I still want to bump up to one eventually...


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 15, 2013)

Great stuff!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2013)

*The B-25 Mitchell.*

The Royal Netherlands Historical Flight brought their B-25 in from Holland, in one of it's first displays since emerging from a thorough overhaul. Karl and I both thought it was 'missing' slightly on at least one cylinder on the port engine, but it didn't stop it putting on not one, but _four _excellent displays !
The first session was an 'authorisation' flight, in order for one of the pilot's to qualify for his display licence, and having really thrown the aircraft around like a fighter, he got the required 'stamps'!
Mitchells were used by 18 (Netherlands East Indies) Squadron, RAAF, based out of Darwin during WW2, and the colour scheme is representative of this. This Squadron, and its aircraft, were transferred to Netherlands control in 1946.
The type was also used by 320 Sqn., RAF, formed from Royal Netherlands Naval Air Service personnel, most of whom had escaped to Britain, bringing their aircraft, including Fokker T-VIIIW sea planes, with them. Post war, the Squadron returned to Holland as 320 R.Nl.N.A.S., still operating the Mitchell, until replaced by Neptunes.
Following the 'authorisation' flight, the Mitchell departed to another display elsewhere and, on its return, provided a display as a 'stand in' for the F-86 Sabre, who's pilot had been taken ill. 
The other two 'slots' were in company with B-17 'Sally B', and also with one of the T-28 'Fennecs'.
The following two sequences are a compilation from all flights, from start-up to taxiing back to it's parking spot, directly in front of our location.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2013)

*The B-25 Mitchell - Part Two.*

Here's the second part of the Mitchell compilation, showing it with one of the 'Fennecs', before 'finals', landing, and returning to its parking slot.
EDIT:- Looks like some resolution and saturation has been lost in the transfer to the forum!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## rochie (Sep 16, 2013)

nice Dogsbody.

back to Spitfires from me.
first pic is the one i used earlier to show the difficulties i was having with my camera, but i have tried to improve it a little.


----------



## rochie (Sep 16, 2013)

Vampire T-11 and FB-5 on the ground


----------



## rochie (Sep 16, 2013)

and in action


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2013)

Good shots Karl, you caught those Vampires nicely mate! Great sound (and smell) from those two vintage jets.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 16, 2013)

Good work guys. Terry, the Mitchell pics are very good but I do see the granularity you mentioned. Could be in the way you're saving to your heard drive, perhaps low dpi selection. I use about 300dpi from Photoshop and it still gives a fairly low file size of under 200kB per pic.


----------



## rochie (Sep 16, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Good shots Karl, you caught those Vampires nicely mate! Great sound (and smell) from those two vintage jets.


must admit seeing them was the highlight for me, so many memories of the old Meteor and Vampire pair from the 70's and 80's


----------



## rochie (Sep 16, 2013)

almost done.

Red Arrows


----------



## rochie (Sep 16, 2013)

last few odds and sods

cosmic wind











F-86






Extra











nieuport











Jungmann (cheers Terry)











B-17 B-25, the only decent shot i got of them in the air together.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice work there Karl !
Andy, the pics look fine on my monitor when viewed from the HD files. They're saved at fine resolution, but seem to have 'lost it' when posted here. I've noticed that now and then, with other pics from different sources.
EDIT:- Crossing posts there Karl. It's a Jungmann, and can't see the B-25 mate.


----------



## rochie (Sep 16, 2013)

cheers mate, had forgot to attach the last pic but its there now and will correct the Jungthingy !


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2013)

yep, see it now.


----------



## rochie (Sep 16, 2013)

ok here's a few i messed with










































View attachment 243103


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2013)

Excellent shots guys!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2013)

I say, Red Two! Rather splendid shots of the old crates, what!

Next lot from me, and the first few show some of the resident aircraft providing pleasure flights. Four Tiger Moths, a Dragon Rapide and a Harvard operated throughout the day, and some lucky punters got an air to air view of some of the displays.
The 22 Squadron Sea King arrived and landed, ready to do a demonstration 'rescue' later in the show. It hadn't been long on the ground when the crew were called out on a 'shout', and it had to take off and go, with spectators still on the taxi way, during the 'Flight Line Walk' period. As you can see, the weather was already making one of several rapid changes!
The next few show some of the varied scenes on the ground before the flying display proper commenced, with some unsung ground crew, a couple of re-enactors in period costume, a couple of nicely lit views of the American Air Forces Museum frontage, and resident B-17G 'Sally B'.
The gentleman in the final photo is former Sgt. Pilot Eric Quinney, who flew Lancaster 'P for Popsie' in the 1955 movie 'The Dam Busters'. He was signing prints, cards etc, with all donations going towards the upkeep of the Bomber Command Memorial.
Next series will be the Eurofighter Typhoon II.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2013)

Coming more up to date, the Eurofighter Typhoon II blasted in from Coningsby with its usual roar. Much of the display was rather high, and with a grey aircraft against the threatening sky background it was difficult to track and focus.
I'd just about got the hang of it, when the blighter cut short his display (reason unknown) and b*gg*red off!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 16, 2013)

Beaut shots Terry!


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 16, 2013)

Great shots guys!


----------



## rochie (Sep 17, 2013)

very nice Terry, did far better than me on the Typhoon, didn't manage 1 decent picture during it's display


----------



## Hotntot (Sep 17, 2013)

Great shots there guys. Odd thing going on with your camera there rochie. Can only think it's a metering issue, certainly when comparing the two shots you and Terry took of the Fennec. Is it something to do with the metering selection/choice (if any)?


----------



## rochie (Sep 17, 2013)

Hotntot said:


> Great shots there guys. Odd thing going on with your camera there rochie. Can only think it's a metering issue, certainly when comparing the two shots you and Terry took of the Fennec. Is it something to do with the metering selection/choice (if any)?


it is almost defiantly some setting i have messed with and i suspect it might be the white balance setting as i remember changing that when taking shots of my finished models indoors !
i have only recently started using different settings on my camera, so i hope a factory re set will sort it out.

and thanks


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 17, 2013)

That's a possibility Karl. Taking outdoor shots with the WB set at fluorescent light can sure mess with the colours. Speaking from experience here.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks very much chaps.
Yes Karl, I think a re-set should sort it. The shots I took with the Fuji and the Nikon are closely matched in colour balance, contrast and brightness, so I think re-setting your Fuji should sort things. You'll see what I mean when I post the shots of the 'Reds' later, taken with both cameras.

Moving on, and the first three pics show a more 'genteel' performer, with the only airworthy 'Cosmic Wind'. This aircraft was built just after WW2, and was a bit of a 'hot ship' in its racing class at the time. As you can see, the weather was taking the p*ss again!
The Arbarth-sponsored 'Extra' put on an incredible display, much of which was against the dramatic backdrop of a rapidly changing sky. I was so fascinated by this swift little aircraft's gyrations, that I stopped taking photos and watched ! 
In one rapid move, the 'Extra' climbed vertically, stall turned, rolled, stood on it's tail, pushed forward to horizontal, and did _six_ flick rolls in a distance equal to just twice it's own length, before 'bunting' and reversing direction ! Fantastic!!
EDIT:- Some of the pics are definitely losing quality once posted on the forum !


----------



## rochie (Sep 17, 2013)

great Shots Dogsbody, think we got very wet 2 minutes after the Extra.

that Extra really was amazing, the series of climbing vertical tumbles he did then just stopped it on its side and flew off on a knife edges pass left me speachless


----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2013)

Me too !
I've been 'around' aviation most of my life, and seen most things, but that display was something else!
And yes, did we get bl**dy wet soon after! I was sitting in a puddle for the rest of the day ! (and no, I hadn't p*ss*d myself!!).


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice to see this from a dry chair!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2013)

Thirty thousand gallons of cold water on its way to you Andy ..................


----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2013)

Moving back to some 'warbirds', the RAF's Battle of Britain Memorial Flight was forced to hold off for around 15 minutes, waiting for a squall to pass through (seen heading our way in the first pic), which got Karl and I really soaked! Consequently, their display was cut short slightly, with one Spitfire, due to depart for a singleton display elsewhere, fuel critical.
The Lancaster was escorted by the Spit MkXVI and the PR19, with the MkXVI providing a 'tail chase' to the Lanc at the end. Having spent two air show seasons with the 'Flight, making an AV presentation in the 1980's, and since taking many more photos of them, I only took a few of shots this time around.
Duxford's resident B-17G 'Sally B' was scheduled to do a display at the former 8th Air Force base at Seething, and the sequence included here, as she started up, taxied out and took off for the location, would be familiar to any veteran of the 'Mighty Eighth' , especially the weather!
More pics tomorrow.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2013)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks very much Hugh. I've just realised, I missed out one shot of the BBMF, so here it is.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 17, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Thirty thousand gallons of cold water on its way to you Andy ..................



Coincidentally, that's what the forecast calls for here tomorrow.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 17, 2013)

I think both of you did a fine job, and I thank you for a fine trip to an airshow that I would not have seen otherwise!


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 17, 2013)

Agreed, Meatloaf; me too. Karl, I think there are a few things that I might suggest, although I am not an expert, but I know what I like to look at in terms of aeroplane images. Part of the problem I can see is that in some shots you are photographing directly into the direction of the sun, which is causing your camera to sense too much light and is altering it accordingly. There might be issues with your camera, but if you change how you frame your subjects and where you stand when you take the pics you _might_ get different results. Your camera has limitations that I can see and part of the problem with digital cameras is that some of them adjust lighting, resolution etc to their own set criteria and there is little you can do about this, but changing how you take a photo can change the effect. A big issue in this respect is the light on the day, which to me looks typical of DX and Terry's shots also show differing lighting levels, which change the image considerably with each frame, so that doesn't help. It might be an idea to talk to Terry or look at images on this site and around to see about composition and lighting when taking your images. For an example, your Buchon images look great, but half are shadows because of the direction you were pointing the camera.

Another thing that can help is the type of photo editing software you use to muck about with your images once you have downloaded them off your camera. I like to save each image as a raw scan then mess about with them if I'm not happy with them to see what end result I can come up with. Depending on your software you can change the nature of your images completely by zooming in, cropping bits here and there, adding or removing colour etc. Some say its cheating, but hey, they are your hpotos for you to do with what you like.

Here are some examples I stole from you guys. They have been done with Paint.Net, a free web photoediting software program; nothing flash done to them at all, just a little snip and tuck here and there. The thing with these images is it took me literally less than a minute for each one. So if you learn how to use the software properly you can do marvellous things if you take your time about it. These pics are just me messing about and are not perfect, mind, but the time it took me was none at all.

Here's your original Spitfire pic I mucked about with. Once you start messing about with images, you begin to realise that composition of the original is important. (Like I said; my cropping is not perfect and blurriness is due to the distance the subject was from you and the camera's resolution settings, but you can still have fun with it):







And:






A few more of yours I liked:
















A couple of Terry's I liked. I went for a flight on this Rapide once.
















One thing I didn't do is alter the resolution or the size of the images since posted on the forum means there are limitations at any rate, but working from the originals you can do this to produce sharper and clearer images. I've also found that of the ten or so years I lived in the UK, I went to very few airshows where the lighting was perfect. I like to muck around with Sepia and black and white settings because you can mess about with lighting and contrast to produce some real snappy results that might look a little bland in colour.

Like I said, I'm not criticising yours or Terry's work, but offering tips that might help overcome any limitations that your camera might have. You can still produce fantastic images even with a real sh#te camera.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks very much Paul, and you're very welcome. There's lots more to come yet !

Grant, some good advice for Karl there. I was trained in professional, audio visual, and graphics photography, having spent a fair chunk of years with the 'Big Yellow Box', although I'm relatively new to digital imaging. I've been using a Fuji bridge camera (same as Karl's) for the last four years, and recently bought a Nikon DSLR and lenses, to replace my two Olympus OM1 35mm SLR's and lenses. (I really miss the ease of operation of those little gems!)
When Karl comes over to my place again, I can show him a few things, and also show how to crop, re-align, alter colour balance, contrast and resolution etc. This is not much different to programming a traditional film printer, or 'dodging' in hand enlargement, with traditional film and negatives, although I admit it's a lot easier !
The majority of my pics posted so far, have been cropped, and some have been re-aligned using 'fine rotation', as 95% were taken whilst sitting down on 'Blunerbird One' - not the best stance for action photography, especially when panning !
As I've mentioned elsewhere in this thread, there is a definite loss of quality when uploading to the forum, however slight, with pixelation and 'aurora' showing which isn't on the originals. No problem though, as I save a 'master' file of un-altered originals, as well as the file with those which have been adjusted for the forum.

Anyway, here's a few more, with some early morning static shots, followed by Brendan O'Brien ( he of the coiffured hair styles!) messing about in one of his Piper Cubs.
These aircraft have had their wing span shortened by eight feet (!), allowing him to do silly things close to the ground, including landing and taking off from a moving platform, towed at a fair clip down the (hard) runway.


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 18, 2013)

Terry, thanks regarding the advice. I have no formal photography training, but have spent time talking to both aviation phtographers and artists. For me it's purely from the point of view that I know what I like to see in an airshow photograph, having, like yourself, spent a lot of time over the years taking photos of aeroplanes. 

One thing that might help with the loss of image quality when you put them on the forum is if you post your images on a remote site like Picasa or Photobucket, from which you can post links to the images and the forum will do the rest, rather than use the forum's own facility for this. I did notice the cross hatching in some of your images. Also that the clarity of your images is fantastic.

Take a look at this reproduction of the post above; this is what is written:



> A couple of Terry's I liked. I went for a flight on this Rapide once.
> 
> {IMG]http://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i423/nuuumannn/Forum%20Images%202/TerrysRapide1_zps29c8e1a4.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...



I've altered the first bracket on each image text otherwise the computer will think its a command and turn it into images, when I want to demonstrate how the link to the site is made.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks Grant. I'm not keen on the idea of using an image hosting site, for various reasons, but it is a useful option.
The main thing is, of course, that my original images are fine, which suits me . The rest of you oiks will have to make do with what the forum presents. In the nicest possible way of course, old chap !


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2013)

*The B-17 Sequence.*

Duxford's long term resident, B-17G 'Sally B' was airborne again later in the day, when it finished its display with its now customary 'damaged, and wounded aboard' salute, smoke streaming from the port engines. Again, dramatic cloud scapes provide some atmospheric images.

This aircraft was in natural metal for many years, devoid of all turrets, and carried the markings of the 457th BG, 8th USAAF who, during WW2, were based at Glatton, UK. 
With the late Don Bullock at the control in years past, displays by 'Sally B' were always worth watching, and more than once, during the early 1980's, I saw this large aircraft almost drag a wing tip through the grass, as it flew past _extremely_ low, one wing down to allow the crowds to see the full aircraft.
The 'Sally B' was one of the stars of the 1990 movie 'Memphis Belle', and still carries that famous 'Fort's' markings. Part of the 'fee' for appearing in the movie was taken as restoration and painting, with a B-17F upper turret fitted for the movie, which is still in place, and a new ball turret. The chin turret was re-fitted when filming was complete.
Currently, this is the only B-17 flying in Europe.


----------



## rochie (Sep 18, 2013)

great shots Terry.

and i certainly wont take any offence for all the free advice on camera skills i've been getting, thanks everyone who's chipped in.

i did notice i was getting lots of silhouetted pictures especially of aircraft on finals and what i started doing was half pressing the shutter whilst focusing on a row of private light aircraft parked near the runway threshold and then catching my chosen subject when they neared the same spot and that improved the shots a lot and then cropped and centered most of the decent pictures.

to be honest my little Fuju s1000 does sterling work getting some of the pictures it does, often at the extremes of it zoom and focus and in dodgy lighting conditions !


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2013)

great shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks very much Wayne. I'll post some more very soon, but I've got to get some kip first. Been up about 30 hours so far - no sleep last night due to bl**dy pain!
Karl, the Fuji we both have is a cracking little camera, and it never ceases to amaze me how good the results are - and, as you know, I haven't tried all the 'bells and whistles' yet, even after having it for over four years. I'd go so far as to say that, in average conditions, set on 'Auto' or 'N', it's every bit as good as my Nikon DSLR and, in some cases, actually better.
I reckon once you/we get the settings right on your's, you'll get even better pics.

Next batch of pics should be the Patrouille de France, once I get them sorted.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2013)

Excellent shots guys!


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 19, 2013)

Great shots guys. Looks like it was a great show.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 19, 2013)

5 pages of catch-up. Great shots Terry and Karl. With regards to some of Karl's photos, some look a little over exposed and perhaps the problem might be with the exposure compensation setting.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks very much chaps, and yes, it was a good show, despite the rapidly changing conditions, and a smaller line-up than usual. This is the first Duxford show I've been to for quite some time, and I'm always impressed by the general organisation, and the fact that you're 'in among it all', with aircraft being moved around from hangars to flight line, the museums and the pure atmosphere and history of the place. Pity there isn't a spare room to rent in the tower - I'd gladly live there!
I'm nearly done sorting the next batch, and hope to post them later tonight.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2013)

*Patrouille de France.*

The French Armee de L'Air attended the show on Sunday only, in the form of the aerobatic team 'Patrouille de France', their graceful Alpha Jets adorned in the colours of the French national flag. 
These demure little aircraft might not have had the impact of the faster, noisier, Hawks of the RAF's 'Red Arrows', which closed the show, but they put on a superb exhibition of precision formation flying, with some extremely smooth formation changes, at all angles, which were a joy to watch.
This is the first time I've seen this renowned team live, and Karl and I were impressed with the display, enlivened by the typically Gallic commentary from the Team's Colonel.
Thanks for the kind comments so far, and I'll post some more from the show, tomorrow.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 20, 2013)

Good job on those tricky shots Terry.


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 20, 2013)

The Patrouille de France always look good and a very different display to the Reds. Well captured, Terry. I haven't been to a DX airshow since 2004; at every one I've been to there's been something I've never seen before. It's a big show well organised. I also like the Veterans' Enclosure, where you can meet some of the old guys.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks Andy and Grant. 
I'll try to get some general ground shots posted either later tonight, or tomorrow, as a 'fill in' whilst I sort some more of the aerial displays, with the next lot showing the Hurricane and Buchon tear-arsing around the sky, chasing each other, and having a generally fun time.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 21, 2013)

*Spitfire Miscellany - Part One.*

OK, whilst I sort some more of the aerial action shots, here's a selection celebrating the beautiful Spitfire, a number of which are based at Duxford, the airfield where this graceful aircraft first entered service, with 19 Squadron, RAF.
There were six displaying, not including the pair from the BBMF, including a MkII, two MkVb's, a T.IX and MkIX, and the MkXVI from Holland.
Part Two to follow shortly.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 21, 2013)

*Spitfire Miscellany - Part Two.*

And some more Spitfire pics, including some Black and White, where I struck lucky with the background or sky scape.
Tomorrow, the Hurricane and Bf109 (OK, Buchon!) do battle ....


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 21, 2013)

Very nice tribute Terry, very evocative images. No Griffon engined Spits? Where are the XIVs that live there?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks very much Grant. A MkXIV was listed as displaying, but it wasn't seen. I didn't get the chance to get around all the hangars, but from what I could see, a lot of the usual stuff was missing - P-47, Corsairs, Griffon Spits etc.
I can only surmise they were either positioned elsewhere, as there were a couple of air shows, plus 'non airfield' flying events that weekend, including, IRRC, RAF Leuchars. The overall line-up was rather 'thin' compared to previous DX shows I've been to, but the 'Reds' and the P d F had quite longs slots.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 21, 2013)

Marvelous pics Terry. Excellent clarity in those.


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh well, a Merlin engined Spitfire is better than none, I guess!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2013)

Excellent stuff Terry, thanks for the pics!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks very much indeed chaps, glad you like them. The Hurricane and 'Buchon' will follow shortly.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 22, 2013)

*Hurricane and 'Buchon'.*

More Duxford residents, with the Hurricane MkXIIa and the Hispano 'Buchon', who put on a bit of a 'dog fight' over the field.
The Hurricane, registered as G-HURI, is a Canadian-built MkXIIa, roughly equivalent to the MkIIa, and was restored to flying condition a few years ago. Up for auction by Bonham's last December, the aircraft remains at Duxford, and is operated on behalf of the owner, by 'The Fighter Collection'.
The 'Buchon', basically a Bf109G with a Merlin engine, was built under licence by Hispano in Spain, getting it's nickname from the bulbous intake cowling required by the Merlin, which resembles a deep-breasted pigeon native to Spain.
Like all 'Buchons' flying to day, this one owes its survival to Hamish Mahadie, who was tasked with finding and collecting WW2 aircraft for the movie 'The Battle of Britain', much of which was filmed at Duxford during 1968, and in fact the reason Duxford, and the 'War Bird' movement, are alive and well today.
The aircraft were modified, for the movie, to resemble as close as possible the Bf109E, and the wing tips were 'clipped', struts added to the tail planes, and the aircraft painted in authentic BoB camouflage, although the Geschwader badges used are fictitious, and the camouflage pattern deliberately different, the latter to aid visibility when filming!
The dummy wing cannons, which some people criticised for being too long, were _deliberately_ made longer to be more noticeable on the 'big screen', in order that the viewing public could more easily identify friend from foe in the dramatic dog fight scenes, and also to acknowledge the different armament used by the opposing air forces at the time.
This particular aircraft, G-HUNN, has been seen on the air show circuit in a couple of different colour schemes over the years, but, after careful research, she was re-painted in the colours worn in the movie, for the 70th anniversary of the BoB, in 2010, although the original 'Bf109G' wing tips have been re-fitted, and she no longer has the tail plane bracing struts.
Much of the display was in the form of a 'dog fight', and therefore almost impossible to photograph effectively, but I've included one such shot, third from the end, just for the hell of it!
Next batch will show some more of the ground attractions, followed by the 'Spitfire Scramble.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 22, 2013)

Great stuff Terry, love the Spitfires, do not like the Buchon. It ain't right, always smiling like that.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2013)

Excellent shots Terry!


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 22, 2013)

Excellent Terry. Great information, too.



> It ain't right, always smiling like that.



I do like the Buchon; it's a cheeky smile, like its saying; "I'm just as good with a Merlin; go jump in your Schpitfeuer and I'll show you..." 

It looks great in that colour scheme; it's authentic to the aircraft, too. Too many of them wear naff Luftwaffe schemes; I'd like to see a Buchon in the beautiful blue that the Spanairds decorated them in.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks Geo and Hugh, and I know what you mean Geo. 
But if you cover one eye, and only view from the firewall aft, it's not so bad !
Here's a mix of ground shots to be going on with, whilst I finalise the next compilation, the 'Spitfire Scramble' (Duxford's title choice, not mine!)


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice to see the Airspeed Ambassador out getting some sun in one piece!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 22, 2013)

Sure is, as last time I saw it, two years ago, it was still in the hangar, with the wings off, although nearing completion. I wanted to have a look around her, but there were too many other things to do first. 
I have a soft spot for the 'Lizzie', as they were known at Newcastle airport in the 1960's . They were operated by BKS, still in their former BEA colours, sans logo, and with the 'Elizabethan Class' banner still on the nose, hence the nickname. 'Dan Dare' had a few too, and the last time I was in the one shown, was probably circa 1965 !
When first introduced, they were a very modern aircraft, compared to the DC3's and Vikings operating on similar routes at the time, and to me, they were a 'real' aeroplane. I can still smell that wonderful mix of leather, insulation, electrics and oil one notices when boarding such an aircraft.
Ah, nostalgia ain't what it used to be !


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 22, 2013)

Terry, what's the green fuselage behind the fire truck? Is that the Hermes getting a repaint? No, can't be just had a closer look; it has tail feathers and wings. BAC.1-11?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 22, 2013)

Yep, it's the BAC -111, all back together and in ZC primer.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 22, 2013)

Lovely shots Terry.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 23, 2013)

Great stuff. I like the black and white..."you are being punished, no color for you".

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks chaps. And I think that black and white .... thing ..... sneaked in when I wasn't looking.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2013)

.......aaaaaand breath! (phew!) 8 page catch up! Need a cuppa.....
Bl**dy nice pics chaps, top drawer, dogs sphericals, cats miaow and all that rot!


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 23, 2013)

Terry posting a picture of a Wildcat. I never thought I'd live to see it!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 23, 2013)

A _WHAT _?!!!
Where? When? How?
Ah - relax ! it's a Marlet ............
Anyway, on with the show, and Part One of the *'Spitfire Scramble'*, as the Duxford commentator described it.
This didn't go quite according to plan, as the two 'vics' of three Spits had to hold at the threshold, waiting for a banner tower to fly in with a banner thanking the Patrouille de France!
I'm guessing there was some muttered cursing as the pilots watched their temperature gauges!
I'm afraid I didn't do too well with the airborne stuff, again mainly due to our location, with a bit of dull lighting thrown in, as the Merlins growled into a threatening sky.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 23, 2013)

*'Spitfire Scramble' - Part Two.*

A few more shots of the six Spitfires, with the first formation circuit, a couple of singleton passes, and some landing sequences. 
Most of the display, after the take off, was a series of 'tail-chases' which, although I managed to get a couple of shots, aren't very exciting as, by their nature, the aircraft are spread out, and appear rather small when the full frame is reduced for the forum.
We would have been better off positioned right at the western edge of the field, on the 'tank bank' by the Land Warfare hall, as any approach from the west would show the aircraft grouped together, and from the opposite direction, they would be closer to the camera as they pulled up to turn. But then we wouldn't have got the start-up and taxi, or the form-up and take off, or landings, so it's swings and roundabouts I suppose! 
Thanks again for the compliments and general interest, and I'll post some more selections tomorrow.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 23, 2013)

I like the last four. 

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks Geo.
Here's a few variations, in monochrome. I 'played around' with a couple of the shots, getting rid of modern-day structures and people, and adding a bit of 'grain'.
Back to the 'proper' stuff tomorrow.


----------



## rochie (Sep 24, 2013)

wow Dogsbody those are great.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2013)

Cheers mate.
The Bearcat and the ... that thing ... are next, with just a small selection, to be followed by those lovely Vampires from Norway.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2013)

Here's the Bearcat and Wil.... er, Martlet.
The Bearcat has been on the UK air show circuit since the 1980's, and was usually flown by Stephen Grey, but he retired from air show flying after this year's 'Flying Legends', which takes place annually at Duxford each July.
This is a compilation of shots, taken during the course of the day and shows the rapidly changing weather conditions. Sod's law, it became rather dull, with patches of high lights here and there, as these two displayed. I didn't take any of the Martlet airborne, as it's display was too far away, even for the 300mm lens, and it looked tiny in the viewfinder, especially as much of the display seemed to be fairly high level stuff. 
It did sound like an accident in a lawn mower factory though!
Those few airborne shots I managed to catch of the rapid Bearcat, I messed up, as the cold and wet had got to me by then, causing spasms in my right arm at critical moments, resulting in what could have been some good shots being un-sharp, or totally out of focus!
I'll post the selection of the Norwegian Vampires later.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2013)

Superb !!!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2013)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks very much, Wojtek and Hugh.

The Royal Norwegian Air Force Historic Flight brought over three aircraft, the Vampire FB6 and T55 (equivalent to FB5 and T11), plus the Canadair CT-133.
Following the second extremely heavy rain storm of the day, the CT-133 was unable to perform, as it needs a long take-off run, and there was too much standing water on the hard runway. 
The Vampire T55 almost didn't make it either, as it had a technical problem, evidenced by the pair of Norwegian Size 10 boots protruding from the cockpit for most of the morning and early afternoon, on the other end of which was an equally large Norwegian bod trying to repair things!
Steve Kinsey came to the rescue, supplying a compatible part from a Spitfire (!), which got the show on the road or, more correctly, into the sky.Excellent cooperation, and dedicated work by all concerned. (Imagine trying that with, say, a Phantom and a Eurofighter!!).
The pair of vintage jets whispered their way out to the runway, leaving an aroma of burnt kerosene, and took off trailing a plume of spray and steam, to provide what can only be described as an elegantly graceful display routine, bringing back memories of the RAF's 'Vintage Pair' of Meteor and Vampire in the 1980's, sadly lost in a mid-air collision and, for me, memories of childhood air shows, with Vampires being regular performers.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 24, 2013)

Beautiful shots Terry. Keep them coming!


----------



## rochie (Sep 25, 2013)

very nice Terry, i can almost feel that nice warming jet blast again !


----------



## Airframes (Sep 25, 2013)

Yeah, after that storm passed through, it was nice to get warm again !
Here's the Tucano doing its thing. The aircraft is from 72(R) Squadron, once a fighter squadron, then equipped with Wessex helicopters, and now a training unit. The display aircraft is currently painted in WW2 'desert' colours, as a memorial to this squadron's service in the Western Desert of North Africa, and the 'code letters' are pure publicity! (72 Squadron's wartime codes were 'RN'.)
I'll post a selection of ground shots next, as I have to sort through the stack of pictures of the 'Scampton Darts Team', better known as 'The Red Arrows, which is going to be a _long_ job! 
Thanks for your continued interest and kind comments.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 25, 2013)

A few more ground shots to be going on with, whilst I finish sorting the 'Red Arrows' pics. I think I went overboard - taken far too many!


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 25, 2013)

Nice, is that T-6 Gary Numan's? I recall his was in SNJ colours at one stage.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks Grant. Not sure if that's still his - I'd heard he packed in display work. Last time I spoke to him was back in the '90's, when he had his 'done up' like a 'Zero'.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 26, 2013)

*'The Red Arrows' - Part One.*

The 'Red Arrows' are the official aerobatic display team of the RAF, and were formed in 1964, with the pilots originally being instructors from the Central Flying School.
Previous to this, aerobatic display teams were drawn from individual squadrons, with the famous 'Black Arrows' and 'Blue Diamonds' of the early 1960's, from 111 and 92 Squadrons respectively, both flying Hunters, and the Lightnings of 56 Sqn being examples.
Rather than tie-up front line squadrons with all that's involved in practicising for, and performing displays, it was decided to form an official team, the sole purpose of which would be to display at home and abroad, whilst at the same time being an 'ambassador' for the UK, and a recruiting aid for the RAF itself.
During the 1963 display season, the CFS put together a team, flying yellow-painted Gnats, and known as the 'Yellow Jacks', and, the following year, this team became the official RAF Display Team, with the diminutive Gnats now being painted red overall, and the new name of 'The Red Arrows' being launched to the public.
The team changed to the larger, more powerful, and faster BAe Hawk in 1980, and still fly the same aircraft!
Known world wide for their precision displays, virtually in all weather conditions, the 'Red Arrows' never fail to draw a crowd and, regardless of how many times one sees them, they still hold the attention.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 26, 2013)

*'The Red Arrows' - Part Two.*

Another selection form the display by the 'Reds', who closed the show. However, there were still a few aircraft movements after this final display, and I also took the opportunity to get some detail shots, plus a couple of 'arty farty' things, some of which will be shown next.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2013)

Great shots Terry!!


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks Terry, I remember seeing Numan's aeroplane at DX years ago when it was dressed in a navy frock. Looked very smart. I remember reading an interview he had with some journo for a music magazine, he plonked the journo in the back of the Harvard and took her up for some aeros during the interview! Needless to say, few of her questions were answered!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 26, 2013)

Those are superb Terry. The dramatic cloudscape in the background make these very unique and colourful. Poster Material!


----------



## rochie (Sep 27, 2013)

did very well there Terry despite it being the end of a long day as well !


----------



## Airframes (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks very much indeed chaps !
I'm sorting out a few more, taken after the 'Reds' had bogged off, and I'll post some either later tonight, or over the weekend.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 27, 2013)

As promised, here's the final batch from a show which provided some varied, and often dramatic, backgrounds. 
And yes, I've cheated with the last two - just a tad though !
Thanks for your kind comments during the course of this show review, and I hope you've enjoyed seeing the pics as much as I enjoyed taking them.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 27, 2013)

Spectacular. Thanks Karl and Terry for taking the time to post your pics.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 27, 2013)

You're welcome Andy, and thanks for the interest.


----------



## rochie (Sep 28, 2013)

good stuff Dogsbody.

yep, thanks for looking Andy


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2013)

Excellent series of Pics!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks Wayne.


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 28, 2013)

Great pics Terry. The Sparrows' formation-keeping is looking pretty sharp this year...as are your pics of them!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks mate !


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2013)

Excellent shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks very much Hugh .


----------



## Hotntot (Nov 10, 2013)

Clearly worth the effort despite the weather. Nice dramatic shot of the Extra climbing in shot 5, post 72. Another great set of pics Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks very much, glad you liked them.


----------

